
A Bipartisan Outcry in the House of Representatives, Over the Cafeteria - kudu
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/25/us/politics/washington-white-house-cafeteria.html
======
smt88
The food in Congress should be adjusted according to its approval rating.

Currently, its approval rating is around 12%, which means they should be fed
expired TV dinners that have been superheated into crusty, dry solids.

